# First aid kit tool...



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi friends! In preparation for our budgie's arrival in July, we've been prepping and replenishing our budgie first aid kit. Almost everything is in place or ordered. One thing I've never been able to find is the suggested rubber tipped foreign body removal tool. Does anyone have a link to where I could order this? I've Googled it and keep getting results for surgical tools. TIA!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey Leslie, I searched for "rubber tipped forceps" and got quite a few results. Here's the first two that looked promising.

Rubber-Tipped Tweezer

Tweezers Rubber Coated Non Marring Flat Tips Jewelry Hobby Bead Craft Working | eBay*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Here's another that looks good.

Rubi Products - Wholesale Distributors: Scissors, Jewelry tools, Fishing tools, Herp tools, Barber Scissors, Beauty tools, Hobby Tools, Beading Tools, Shears*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings those first aid stuff there is always good to have around incase of emergency.thank you jean for the helpful links.blessings always


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Aaaah- rubber tipped _forceps_. That's the word I was missing. "Rubber tipped foreign body removal tool" seemed to confound Google. Thank you so much, Kristen! Off to order...


----------

